# Smoking pecans question



## twiztid (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All
Looking for some help her on smokin pecans. I make baked pecans for the holidays. Recipe goes one pound nuts. 1-2 egg whites whisked with a tablespoon of water,  half to one cup sugar, half to one cup brown sugar. Cinnamon and nutmeg to taste.  225 in oven for one hour mixing every 15 min until dried.  
So I did this in my smoker using hickory and oak chunks. They came out tasting good as always but with no smokey flavor that I was hoping for.  I'm still new at this did I use the wrong wood not enough smoke or to short of a time? Any hints or tips would be appreciated. 

Thanks all


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 21, 2016)

One hour isn't going to put much smoke flavor on them.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 21, 2016)

Just a suggestion.....

Buy an AMNPS and a bag of pellets. You can do SOOO much more!

I would follow the recipe and then cold smoke your treats with an AMNPS. I'd check for taste every two to three hours.

I haven't been here long and I've already learned a ton of stuff from these guys. And I'm already producing some great smoked food, too! As I write this, there's 'pan' bass, bluegills and tomatoes in my smoker.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 21, 2016)

If I were going to make the recipe you're trying to make I'd use the Cold Smoke attachment for the MES or an AMNPS and mailbox mod to put 4-6 hours of cold smoke on the pecans before you bake them like you normally would in the oven.


----------



## chewmeister (Jul 22, 2016)

I make a bunch of these for the holidays as well.

1lb pecan halves

1/2c. brown sugar

8c water

2tbs salt

1tsp cinamon

1tbs chili powder

Mix the salt with warm water in a bowl and add pecans. Allow to soak for 30-60 minutes. Drain.

Put pecans in a sheet pan or steamer tray and add brown sugar and spices. Mix well to coat evenly.

Smoke with hickory for 3-4 hours at 200 degrees until coating mix dries.


----------



## twiztid (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks guys I'll have to look into cold smoking them.


----------



## twiztid (Jul 23, 2016)

chewmeister said:


> I make a bunch of these for the holidays as well.
> 1lb pecan halves
> 1/2c. brown sugar
> 8c water
> ...



I've never tried smoking then before I'll have to give this a shot as well. I have to be careful with spicy foods kids complain about pepper being to spicy.


----------



## chewmeister (Jul 23, 2016)

These really aren't that spicy. If I want some heat, I add 1tsp cayenne pepper.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2016)

Smokes on Tuesday makes a good point......

Pecan oil has a melting point of 25 C or 77 F...   so cold smoking is probably the best before you roast them or what ever....  no point in drying out the oils twice..


----------

